# IUI - Follicles not maturing - someone please help



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All,
I am new to the site so Hello !! 

I am 36 and ever since I can remember have wanted a child, so now I have found the man of my dreams we started TTC a few years ago thinking that it will happen !! how wrong was I 

We went to the doctor and they started to run some test turns out I don't ovulate as out of 3 months I only ovulated once so they did a few other all come back clear they then got a referral to our local hospital where they said I needed a laparoscopy so had that and had the all clear no blockages or anything then the morning after felt really unwell turns out after having a scan I had internal bleeding !! back to theatre I went...... 

Recovered from that and then went on clomid well that dint do anything apart from give me hot flushes but did 3 months on them as my thinking was well if it works will be worth every hot flush I ever had !!! Dint. 

Got the referral then to Jessops - Assisted Conception Unit when they said we get 3 cycles of IUI and 1 IVF.

It was time to start my first cycle I have never been so please to see my AF (Day 1), called the clinic went in the next morning had scan and base line bloods everything was fine went in on day 3 had bloods then called in the afternoon to get results to see how much injections to have got told sorry you have a simple cyst !!! such a blow as no on ever said that they had seen one on the scan and i was sat at work and the flood gates opened :-(

I'm now on my 2nd try and on my 9th day (Yesterday) of my cycle had my scan and was told things are dot growing as much as I would like !!! (Had 3 follicles on my left ovary and nothing on my right) and was told to carry on with my injections and go back Wednesday (11th day), I had reflexology last night to try and relax about it all.

Is this normal and has it happened to anyone else ??

Would like to know from anyone that can relate.

Kerry. x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Kerry!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

It hasn't happened to me personally, but I have heard of it. You will just have to do the injections a bit longer to make those follies ripe! Perhaps you could try the IUI section, perhaps there are other members going through the same thing - www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

Yorkshire ~ www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0
and specifically a thread for Jessops ladies - www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272739.0

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!       

Sue


----------



## want to live the dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
I have just finished one go at ivf and unfortunatly it failed, like u i couldnt wait for day 1 i had scan started injections but at 2nd scan got told i only had 3 follicles as my dr was so honest and such a nice man he said he would like to scrap it for that month and try again the next month wit higher dose of injection which we did but unfortunatly i only had 2 follicles last month i went for egg collection but one egg never matured and one never fertilised so i had nothin to put back in am absoultly devasted really hope u ave better luck . xxxxxx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Kerrycongreve
I can relate to your experience. I am on my 3rd cycle of IUI. On the first cycle I was injecting for 23 days before I ovulated on CD 25, on my second cycle I injected for 16 days before my follicles were ready to trigger for ovulation on CD18, and now on my 3rd cycle I injected for 14 days before triggering my ovulation on CD16. So if you had a scan on CD9 and your follicles aren't grown enough, don't worry! It can take time. If your cycle is naturally quite long then this sounds normal - well, at least that is what my doctor is telling me. I figure it is better that they undermedicate than overmedicate because you don't want to overstimulate your ovaries - they will cancel your IUI if you have too many growing

so hang in there and best of luck!!!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies for you replies nice to know I'm not alone and wishing you all the best of luck in your treatments xxx (( )) xxx

Will have to see what they say in the morning at the clinic !!

Kerry xx


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Kerry.

Hope you got on ok with your scan this morning. I have slow ovarian reserve and was stimulated for 18 days and was told this can happen to alot of people x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi. Lizzo, yes scan this morning still not right they only 14 ! Have to go back sat :-( 

Do you know how long your in clinic for on the day of insemination ?  As we had was if all went well was going to have it done sat but cos my 3 follicles decided to go on a go slow looks like going early next week and partners work are been a bit funny about the time off as things have changed !! mine are absolutely brilliant   Kerry xxx


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Kerry.

So sorry for the delay. I've had a really rough time with ivf & been struggling. 
Have you had your insemination yet? Hope things are going ok?
Lizzo x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Just sent a PM xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening Ladies
I have done a silly thing and tested early   got a   but still going to have my bloods done on Monday.

Just a quick question has anyone tested with clear blue digital and it be wrong ? 

I'm not to disappointed to be honest as I was looking at the stats and said will just go with the flow x x 


Good luck to all


----------

